# Accucraft AMS ore car (box style)



## mpsb (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi I'm looking for an Accucraft ore car 2nd hand (or new) at a reasonable price for such a small wagon!









Many thanks!!

On the old forum there was already someone looking for it:


(http://archive.mylargescale.com/Forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27859)


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Good Luck! I've been looking for one for almost 2 years!!


----------



## mpsb (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, that would be soo great!!! 

Just got a response for a single one though 2 or 3 would make quite a nice small train.. ! ) 

Hence if anyone has seen any sitting somewhere on a shelf ....(& possibly for sale)... please let me know!!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Herr Mecklenburg Pommerschen Schmalspurbahn et al- 

Wasn't there a design flaw with the model, they are a box inside, while the protytope, a box on the outside had sloping end sheets? I seem to remember this from a while back. 

The other option is to scratchbuild some, Sidestreet Bannerworks has the plans for these cars, with the correct slope sheets. 

I do have one of the Accurail short four wheel flatcars. A neat model that looks great behind my Bachmann Porters, but developed a bow when sitting in the sun?!?!


----------



## mpsb (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Garrett, 

I checked Sidestreet Bannerworks plans - I couldn't find any images which look alike... are we talking about the same type of car?

The one I'm talking about is all brass/metal- as on Accucraft's website:

www.accucraft.com/images/AC72041.jpg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

MPSB- 

I forgot all about those, sorry, I was thinking of the wood ones. 

http://www.rctrains.com/pics/ams%20pix/AMS%20Ore%20Car%20AM20110.jpg 

I had two pair of the similar LGB "Decauville" cars, but shipped them to the UK about a year ago. they are similar, but all plastic. They do turn up now and again.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean the skip frame one like these - 










-Brian


----------



## mpsb (Feb 21, 2009)

nope, 

have a look at: 

http://www.accucraft.com/images/AC72041.jpg 


as quoted in my previous posting...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here were the LGB ones that are "closest". They went to the UK to live behind a live steam loco. 

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank/produkt.nsf/82d3460d4c6d06d0c125691c00467cf6/26e4a3da64e61dc6c12568ee003775cc.html 

Here is why I sold them, I bought some of the Bachmann ones. They are nice once you remove the huge ugly Bachmann couplers and replace them with some L&P ones from Ozark. 

Here are some of the earlier all plastic ones that have had this done and some weathering. The only error in his modelling is his assumption that the center beam was wood on these cars, it was not, it was steel, at least on the several variants I have seen. 

http://www.laketownandshire.net/modeling_tips/rolling_stock.htm#Bachmann_ore_cars 

What is funny is one of the last of these type of cars I saw was a standard gauge one in New York state, built by Koppel in the US.


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By mpsb on 02/20/2009 7:58 PM
Hi I'm looking for an Accucraft ore car 2nd hand (or new) at a reasonable price for such a small wagon!









Many thanks!!

On the old forum there was already someone looking for it:


(http://archive.mylargescale.com/Forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27859)







Call Show-Me-Lines first thing Monday morning. 
They have a few. 
1-800-826-6961 

Doug Bronson


----------

